# Guesses on species?



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Winner gets a wb decal.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 13, 2019)

ponderosa pine, terrible pictures

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 13, 2019)

Don't know what it is (as trev said, terrible pics) but it's not pine. Can you get a better focus on an end grain pic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2019)

Bark looks like PP. Marc have you ever cleaned the lense or is it foggy there...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2019)

Red oak linoleum... Top pic shows the star pith heart of the _Quercus_ genus, color leaning toward the red group. The lack of large earlywood pore vessels but yet larger growth rings makes little sense for a New England tree, but hints of an evergreen red oak with a wet season. Bark looks sanded and rounded edges.

I say it is a nice looking pillow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I say it is a nice looking pillow.



I should have posted this last month. But, better late than never.
We have winner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

It's a great lap tablet table too....keeps my lap warm.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Mark, I'll get a decal for ya out in the mail this week.

Thanks for playing along in my shenanigans.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 13, 2019)

well aren't you a smarty pants. i hear there's a grandmas pillow forum on FB that you should move yourself to

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Grandma! But I'm a pepere!


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Mark, I'll get a decal for ya out in the mail this week.
> 
> Thanks for playing along in my shenanigans.



Sounds like Trev is a bit frustrated. I'd gladly give up my sticker prize to him if it would make him feel better....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 14, 2019)

I don't know, but I'm thinking Mark and Marc have relatives that shop in the same stores!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I don't know, but I'm thinking Mark and Marc have relatives that shop in the same stores!



I'm sure we do, I call them women.... Actually Roc, the check filler material was key. Edges were too clean. Plus Rip has fancy toys, so I know his camera is far better quality than shown. Then the lack of clearly visible pores was another. The wrong bark and curvature to add. Then back too the camera picture quality, seeing those lines and faint squares having some bend told me not normal pixelation. Looking at the hole in my pants, it all then "clicked".

I think I have seen those pillows before, maybe here, maybe at a mall, but not recently. Still a good laugh by most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I don't know, but I'm thinking Mark and Marc have relatives that shop in the same stores!



That would be the wife. She bought it from Amazon. And she also got the little hassock that matches. I keep my Yoda fleece blanket in there.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Plus Rip has fancy toys, so I know his camera is far better quality than shown. Then the lack of clearly visible pores was another. The wrong bark and curvature to add. Then back too the camera picture quality, seeing those lines and faint squares having some bend told me not normal pixelation. Looking at the hole in my pants, it all then "clicked".



It was as clear as I could get it. I showed a lump in the material in the first pic. (1st pic, top left side) I was sure someone would pick up on it....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sounds like Trev is a bit frustrated. I'd gladly give up my sticker prize to him if it would make him feel better....


lol just gotta call mark on his shenanigans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> lol just gotta call mark on his shenanigans



No was't me, it was Marc...C the difference?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 14, 2019)

you are correct sir, sorry to sully your name, ...

too many disparaging re-marc's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2019)

C...for the Correct way of spelling it.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 15, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> C...for the Correct way of spelling it.



No, 'C' for Catholic way of spelling.... still same God...


----------



## rocky1 (May 15, 2019)

*Marck...* Best of both worlds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> No, 'C' for Catholic way of spelling.... still same God...



Yes, but, my mom's side is french. so, that's the reason I am a C.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 165973
> View attachment 165975
> Winner gets a wb decal.
> View attachment 165976


My first thoughts were "Man, that's a rug! Then the bark shouted, Not Wood!! Too bad I didn't see the post until Saturdays when I get the weekend wrap up. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Mark, I'll get a decal for ya out in the mail this week.
> 
> Thanks for playing along in my shenanigans.



I forgot to mention, this has been mailed last week.
@Mr. Peet


----------



## Leroy Blue (May 19, 2019)

Marc, I understand this is not a for sale or trade thread but if there’s any evergreen red oak left for sale or trade I would be very interested.Even floor sweepings - wood, bark, or just some pillow stuffing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2019)

Leroy Blue said:


> evergreen red oak



Ha!


----------



## phinds (May 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Ha!


Why ha? There are "live" (i.e. "evergreen") red oaks, such as

Quercus agrifolia --- California live oak, coast live oak, evergreen oak, live oak
Quercus crassifolia --- encino, Mexican live oak [UNCONFIRMED AS RED OAK]
Quercus emoryi --- Arizona black oak
Quercus sadleriana --- sadler oak, deer oak [UNCONFIRMED AS RED OAK]
Quercus suber --- cork oak
Quercus wislizenii --- black live oak, highland live oak, interior live oak, live oak, sierra live oak
I don't know the extent to which they keep their leaves in the winter, but they have the classification.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2019)

I thought he was kidding.....
I just got schooled.


----------



## phinds (May 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought he was kidding.....
> I just got schooled.


Well, it's common to not realize that "live" / "evergreen" oaks come from both the red and white groups. The distinction between live and normal is external (leaves do/do not stay on in the winter) and the distinction of red-white / live is the way the end grain looks (very distinct)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2019)

Not sure what we have here, but our Live Oak are evergreen.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 19, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Not sure what we have here, but our Live Oak are evergreen.



The white oak group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I forgot to mention, this has been mailed last week.
> @Mr. Peet



Just coming home from my cousins memorial service and see the sticker in the mail. Did not know you were serious. Thank you, now to figure out where to put it...so many places...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 19, 2019)

I was going to say that it looks lie fabric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Yes, but, my mom's side is french. so, that's the reason I am a C.
> 
> View attachment 166058



You have to stop sweating the small stuff. No matter how much I pronounce the L in Les, people seem to hear Wes. I just roll with it now. It is fun 6 months later when they figure it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2019)

Blueglass said:


> You have to stop sweating the small stuff. No matter how much I pronounce the L in Les, people seem to hear Wes. I just roll with it now. It is fun 6 months later when they figure it out.



But Les is more yes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Just coming home from my cousins memorial service and see the sticker in the mail. Did not know you were serious. Thank you, now to figure out where to put it...so many places...



I'm always serious except when I'm joking, which is most all the time. 
But seriously, that wasn't a joke.

Why did the tree go to the dentist?
To get a root canal!

Now that's a joke....


----------

